# Relax and Enjoy



## Wetman (Jul 1, 2010)

Howdy everyone,
I have kept fish of all different kinds since the early 80's. I'm not stating this to give the impression that I'm an expert at aquaculture but to state simply how much this hobby has to offer. I started out like many do with a cichlid or two and ended up, years later, with 10 or more tanks at a time and fogged up windows in the winter. Now I have settled down (for the moment) and have just a single tank of Neolamprologous 'yellow daffodils' with a few broods of fry prodding me to expand. Despite the excitement and expense of another tank, I find fishkeeping to be a very rewarding hobby. I work hard to support my wife and children and sometimes have difficulty relaxing. Television is often a bore and golf , well unless your Tiger, is little more than a business meeting with a hangover. I was able to work in a two hour nap today after watching my Daffodil colony have lunch. I was'nt obsessing about their next water change or if everybody got enough to eat- just enjoying their family life and reflecting on my own. The wonder of Life and our hope for a good life for our children. All of God's creations share this. Is'nt that great?


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nicely put Wetman, I love to just sit and enjoy my tanks as well and reflect on life, very rewarding.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree. God is an amazing Creator. Everything he made is perfect, and my 'little fish hobby' ,as my family puts it, is just one of the ways to enjoy His creations.
Well put.

Manoah Marton


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

i lose about an hour a day in front of my tanks =)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish my fish room was my entire basement... My fish room is a working fish room, no place to sit and watch the fish, just enough room to stand and do water changs :? Luckily, I've got a few tanks out in the family room area to watch whilst my wife watches some chick flick... Relaxing to both of us  Sometimes 40 tanks is overwhelming, but believe it or not, it's just as relaxing to do water changes for me as it is to just sit and watch the fish.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I have to totally agree, it's so relaxing to watch the fish and also to do water changes, because it's a comforting routine that you can always tell how it will go.

I lose tons of time watching my "Family" of silver dollars, oscar, and firemouth in my 90 just hang out together and interact.

Such an amazing and rewarding hobby :thumb:


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

This post made me smile.  If we were on Facebook I would definitely "Like" the OP. :lol: 
Well said.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice OP, kudos for you, God is amazing!
To God be the glory!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
Well said Cool Cichlid!!!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Just to let ya`ll know, 
Us atheist, secular humanists love to watch our tanks too.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

KaiserSousay said:


> Just to let ya`ll know,
> Us atheist, secular humanists love to watch our tanks too.


Amen Kaiser......Ahhh, I mean right on Kaiser :lol:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Wetman said:


> I was able to work in a two hour nap today after watching my Daffodil colony have lunch. I wasn't obsessing about their next water change or if everybody got enough to eat- just enjoying their family life and reflecting on my own. The wonder of Life and our hope for a good life for our children.


That's what the aquaristic hobby is all about for me, and I couldn't have put it any better in words :thumb:



KaiserSousay said:


> Us atheist, secular humanists love to watch our tanks too.


I can also confirm this from personal expereince :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

KaiserSousay said:


> Just to let ya`ll know,
> Us atheist, secular humanists love to watch our tanks too.


+1


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

+2


----------



## Wetman (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to atheist corner- where upon expiring , we lie all dressed up in a box with nowhere to go! Just kidding fellas. I just did'nt think saying the 'G' word would elicit so much response. Have a blessed (happy) day.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

After this interesting diversion into the spiritual world, please lets all return to general aquaria related discussions. Please refrain from any further credo, be it theistic or atheistic. Many thanks.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Evolution is a wonderful thing


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I can't see this staying on the topic of aquaria for much longer. 

Let's close this as is and say, "go enjoy your tank, wherever your gratitude may be directed to".


----------

